# Worldmark Solvang - no resort set up for reviews



## northwoodsgal (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there a way to include Worldmark Solvang in the Resort Database (it isn't listed as a resort now)?  I don't mind doing a resort review but I'm not willing to spend my time doing so unless it really will used by TUG.  Suggestions?


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't know there was a timeshare in Solvang. We have stayed in Solvang many times on our numerous trips back and forth between the SF Bay area and Southern California. Where exactly is it located?


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 24, 2010)

The address is 280 Alisal Rd, Solvang.  Alisal Road is just west of Mission Saint Inez and the Worldmark Solvang is on the south end.  It's just a few blocks from the main downtown.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 24, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> The address is 280 Alisal Rd, Solvang.  Alisal Road is just west of Mission Saint Inez and the Worldmark Solvang is on the south end.  It's just a few blocks from the main downtown.



Thank you for the info. I love the Solvang area but I don't think I would want to spend a whole week there.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 24, 2010)

That's the general opinion I had read about the Solvang location but we didn't have any problem filling up the week with activities, though we were willing to drive.  We liked the quietness of the town and area as a home base for sightseeing.  

We flew in to LA on Saturday, toured around Hollywood and arrived late Saturday night for check-in.  Sunday we went to mass at Mission St. Inez and toured a winery.  Monday we drove to Hearst and Big Sur (a long day but worth it).  Tuesday we rested up, spending the day discovering Solvang shops and bakeries.  Wednesday we drove back to LA to try our non-luck at the Price is Right and visiting a nephew.  Thursday was a low key day again, a little more shopping, winery and touring Santa Barbara (the first Thursday evening of the month is Art Street).  Friday we drove back up to Hearst to see the elephant seals and their babies on the beach, watch the butterflies at Pismo beach and got pea soup at Petersons.  We actually felt that one more day touring the wineries would have nice (we really underestimated the sheer number of wineries in the area and how beautiful the landscape is).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 24, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> That's the general opinion I had read about the Solvang location but we didn't have any problem filling up the week with activities, though we were willing to drive.  We liked the quietness of the town and area as a home base for sightseeing.
> 
> We flew in to LA on Saturday, toured around Hollywood and arrived late Saturday night for check-in.  Sunday we went to mass at Mission St. Inez and toured a winery.  Monday we drove to Hearst and Big Sur (a long day but worth it).  Tuesday we rested up, spending the day discovering Solvang shops and bakeries.  Wednesday we drove back to LA to try our non-luck at the Price is Right and visiting a nephew.  Thursday was a low key day again, a little more shopping, winery and touring Santa Barbara (the first Thursday evening of the month is Art Street).  Friday we drove back up to Hearst to see the elephant seals and their babies on the beach, watch the butterflies at Pismo beach and got pea soup at Petersons.  We actually felt that one more day touring the wineries would have nice (we really underestimated the sheer number of wineries in the area and how beautiful the landscape is).



Ill get it added.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 25, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> That's the general opinion I had read about the Solvang location but we didn't have any problem filling up the week with activities, though we were willing to drive.  We liked the quietness of the town and area as a home base for sightseeing.
> 
> We flew in to LA on Saturday, toured around Hollywood and arrived late Saturday night for check-in.  Sunday we went to mass at Mission St. Inez and toured a winery.  Monday we drove to Hearst and Big Sur (a long day but worth it).  Tuesday we rested up, spending the day discovering Solvang shops and bakeries.  Wednesday we drove back to LA to try our non-luck at the Price is Right and visiting a nephew.  Thursday was a low key day again, a little more shopping, winery and touring Santa Barbara (the first Thursday evening of the month is Art Street).  Friday we drove back up to Hearst to see the elephant seals and their babies on the beach, watch the butterflies at Pismo beach and got pea soup at Petersons.  We actually felt that one more day touring the wineries would have nice (we really underestimated the sheer number of wineries in the area and how beautiful the landscape is).



You did a lot of things and not once visited the Chumash casino close to the resort. I am glad you enjoyed your time there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> You did a lot of things and not once visited the Chumash casino close to the resort. I am glad you enjoyed your time there.



also as an FYI, in the future you can always submit a review for a resort even if it does not exist in the database....the review will still come to us and we will know that the resort needs to be added...which of course we will do and then attach the review to it!


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2010)

We did skip the casino since everyone but my mom was interested in going there.  We have casinos all over the place in Wisconsin so it didn't seem very intriguing to me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> We did skip the casino since everyone but my mom was interested in going there.  We have casinos all over the place in Wisconsin so it didn't seem very intriguing to me.



Resort has been added to the database.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought it was Split Pea Andersons.  What, you didn't cruise over to Neverland??


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 28, 2010)

I recently deposited a 2 br Worldmark Solvang July 4th week with SFX if anyone is interested. Don't know how long it will sit in their inventory, but I just made the deposit last week.


----------

